# Leaving puppy alone?



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

Well, Mutley is nearly 13 weeks old now and everything is going really well, except for one thing. He HATES to be left alone. We realise now that there is always one of us with him and even if we leave the room and he can still hear us, he screams the house down!

We both left the room for five minutes and he was extremely distressed. I imagine that we should start leaving him regularly and build up the time for each departure? My question is when we leave him to go out should we cover his crate or leave him in his crate uncovered? Should we praise him on our return or let him out quietly and ignore him?

We love him so much and it upsets us when he is distressed. Any advice would be very welcomed

Thanks everyone 
Carol


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Just a thought, have you tried filling a kong and waiting till he's is busy, then leave the room just for a short time. Come back in before he cries and give him lots of cuddles. It might just distract him long enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He's soo cute by the way x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Upon returning from your outing just quietly let him out of his crate while ignoring him. He'll be excited and need to go potty so you can quietly take him out to the garden.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

This was a great help for me. The part of leaving the dog is about halfway down. I did this and now they slowly have gone from crazy clingy to sitting in the back of the house knowing I leave and come back. That seems to be the key is teaching them you come back. 

http://www.wbur.org/npr/136497064/the-new-science-of-understanding-dog-behavior?ft=3&f=136497064


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I only ever cover Bailey's crate when it is night time. When she was a pup I started leaving her alone in the crate for about 30 minutes the coming back in. I never made a fuss, just put her in the crate, then left.

We have never had a problem leaving her, sometimes I even think she is happy to us leave!


----------



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I read Lexi & Beemers link and it was very helpful. I guess I shall just have to get on with it and start leaving him until he gets used to it. It's very easy to let Mutley train us! Lol. 

Carol xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lorac said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice. I read Lexi & Beemers link and it was very helpful. I guess I shall just have to get on with it and start leaving him until he gets used to it. It's very easy to let Mutley train us! Lol.
> 
> Carol xx



Don't get me wrong. I hate leaving these two. And if it's for more than a few hours I pay for daycare. But I can leave for a minute into the garage to get something or three hours away from the house to get something or pick them up at daycare and it's the same greeting. So they don't have a sense of time so that helps too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

I wouldn't want to leave them either. They are both super gorgeous. I have been looking for day care and found one not too far away which looked very promising but they only take dogs which have been neutered. He is only three months old so a long way off that. 

It's reassuring to know that they don't have any concept of time. Not that we intend to leave him for long, especially at this young age. 

Thanks again for your help. It has made me feel better. I guess all pups cry at first until they get more confident and secure. 

Carol x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I used to build it up by leaving mine alone for a little bit longer each day. As you never know when they may have to be left. My mum had a fall and was taken to hospital in an ambulance, I was called and just had to take off and was gone a considerable amount of time.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lorac said:


> I wouldn't want to leave them either. They are both super gorgeous. I have been looking for day care and found one not too far away which looked very promising but they only take dogs which have been neutered. He is only three months old so a long way off that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My daycare required neuter/spay after six months. I had mine in daycare since they were 14 weeks after their third round of shots. My suggestion about daycare is pay attention to how he behaves. If he doesn't want to go with them, isn't excited about playing with the other dogs, and can't have you drop by and see - go somewhere else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

When you leave, just leave. No goodbyes.

When you are back, do a lot of fuss and offer him something special, such as a nice treat, playing for sometime, taking him out for a walk....he will associate you leaving with a nice reward.


----------



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> My daycare required neuter/spay after six months. I had mine in daycare since they were 14 weeks after their third round of shots. My suggestion about daycare is pay attention to how he behaves. If he doesn't want to go with them, isn't excited about playing with the other dogs, and can't have you drop by and see - go somewhere else.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, excellent. I will phone them next week and have a chat. I would like him to get used to day care when he is young. Easier in the long run for both him and me. I will ask what they feel about me dropping by to see how he is getting on. Thanks for the tips.


----------

